# Adelaide Summer 2017



## SweetSolver (Nov 14, 2016)

*Date: *January 21, 2017
*Time: *8:45am to 6:00pm
*Venue: *Adelaide Oval (William Magarey Room)
*Events: *2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, 3BLD, MBLD, Pyraminx
_Tentative events: _5x5, 6x6, Square-1

For more info and registration:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/AdelaideSummer2017/

Thanks,
Liam


----------

